# RARE FIND = LH Jack Howard Gamemaster JET



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 10, 2008)

In my very biased opinion,  The Jack Howard Gamemaster Jet is the best recurve ever made.  I have 4 of them.

The last ones that Jack Made sold for $1000.00

You will see a right hand Jet for sale every once in a while.

Right now there is a RH and a LH up on ebay,

I can't remember the last time I saw a lefty for sale.

If any of yout wrong handed shooters are willing to step up to the plate for the best bow you have eve had, go to 

http://cgi.ebay.com/JACK-HOWARD-LAS...ryZ20839QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

At the starting price of $725.00, it is a steal.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 11, 2008)

Somebody ought to  jump on this.  No bids yet.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 11, 2008)

Let me guess you are watching the RH one,


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 11, 2008)

BK

No, I amwatching both, but bidding on neither.  The righty is 61# and a bit heavy for me.  I already have 57, 56, 54, & 49 #

While I still hunt with the 56#, I use the 54# for everything else.  I picked up the 49# for the future when I can't handle the 54# any more.

Beleive me,  If I were wanting one of them, I would have never posted it here.

I have had several lefties ask me in the past to let them know if I ever ran across a LH JET.  Problem with getting old and senile is that I can remember who they were.

The LH still has no bids at $725.00.  The RH  is hung up at $380.00, both with three days to go.

Before Jack passed, he had guys offering him #1500 to make a LH Classic.  He never would do it.  Because a few of us were pumping hs bows here and on Trad Gang, he had more orders than he could fill.  He was still working on two when his time came.

If anyone wants a JET and can handle 59 $ 61 #, speak now or forever hold your piece.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 11, 2008)

*?*



PAPALAPIN said:


> BK
> 
> No, I amwatching both, but bidding on neither.  The righty is 61# and a bit heavy for me.  I already have 57, 56, 54, & 49 #
> 
> ...



I am watching it but I have watched several other bows on there as well, the bidding don't really get going  till the last 12 hours of the auction time left. 

I have watched bows on there have a 20$ bid with 30 minutes remaining and shot up to 150 in the last 4 minutes of auction time. 
It is crazy to watch them, go like that in the last few minutes of a auction of 7 days. 

Oh and the reason I asked is I wouldn't place a bid on it If i knew someone here was going for the same item. Both of them are out of my range right now anyway.  a couple of years from now I might be the one Jumping but right now I will just sit and watch.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 12, 2008)

BK

They are a bit pricey, but worth it.  I expect the lefty to sell, but how high?

Based on auctions in the past I don't expect the RH to go over $500.

A jet for $500 is a bargain when you consjder what a Widow or other top brand bows goe for.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep that was me that wanted a left handed one, dang the timming just aint right.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 12, 2008)

*Pawn The Wife And Kids*

DENNIS

It will be a looooooong time before you see another LH JET available.

Take the wife and kids, and the dog if need be, to the pawn shop and see how much you can get for them.

It is kind of "now or never".  Not a big problem passing on the RH JET,  There will be another comming along.

But the LH JET?  Well...


----------



## Dennis (Apr 12, 2008)

I know I know! any body wany to buy a boat!


----------

